# Dark Power Pro P10, wann verfügbar?



## mcmarky (29. November 2011)

*Dark Power Pro P10, wann verfügbar?*

Kommt die P10-Reihe noch dieses Jahr raus? Nicht dass ich mit dem P9 unzufrieden bin , der Semi-passiv Modus des Lüfters beim P10 reizt mich auf jeden Fall .

Werden die P10 auch wieder bzgl. Fiepen und Summen so geräuschoptimiert wie die P9 sein?


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (29. November 2011)

*AW: Dark Power Pro P10, wann verfügbar?*

Hallo McMarky

Leider wird es die P10 Geräte nicht mehr in diesem Jahr geben. Und auch der semi passiv Modus hat es nicht in diese Generation geschafft, da wir noch bedenken hiergegen haben und hier lieber auf Nummer Sicher gehen wollen (die Erfahrungne der Vergangenheit haben uns da etwas vorsichtig gemacht. Zumal bei dem semi passiv modus das Netzteil ja relativ warm werden kann)...

Aber dennoch wird die P10 Serie weiter verbessert werden. So werden wir auch hier besonderen Wert auf eine möglichst niedrige Geräuschkulisse legen und auch das Gehäuse wird mit einem Gummi versehen werden, um Vibrationen zu minimieren.


----------



## mcmarky (30. November 2011)

*AW: Dark Power Pro P10, wann verfügbar?*



Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Zumal bei dem semi passiv modus das Netzteil ja relativ warm werden kann


 
Na ja, so richtig nachvollziehen kann ich das mittlerweile nicht mehr so recht. Bei meinem Rechner ist das P9 kalt im Idle (etwa 60W).

Selbst mein altes Nesteq ASM (semi-passiv) wird im Idle gerade mal lauwarm, letztlich profitieren die passiven Teile auch vom Luftstrom durch den Gehäuselüfter.

Wieso lasst ihr nicht den Netzteillüfter immer wieder mal für kurze Zeit langsam laufen und dann wieder abschalten, wenn ihr solche Bedenken habt?


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (30. November 2011)

*AW: Dark Power Pro P10, wann verfügbar?*

Schließe bitte nicht von der gefühlten Temperatur am Gehäuse auf die im Netzteil herrschenden Temperaturen.

Denn das funktioniert nicht, da bei vielen unserer Geräte kein Kontakt zum Gehäuse herrscht. Ganz im Gegenteil, die Platine ist sogar relativ gut von dem Gehäuse isloliert, wärmetechnisch. 
Das heißt, dass es im Netzteil schon sehr warm sein kann, ohne dass du am Gehäuse etwas spüren kannst.

Auch schon durch einen sehr sehr langsam drehenden Lüfter, der die Luft im Netzteil bewegt, wird das Netzteil sehr stark gekühlt. Das kannst du auch mit deinem CPU Kühler ausprobieren (ACHTUNG: auf eigene Gefahr!!): 
Nur durch konvektion wird der Kühler sehr warm und vermutlich wird sich dein Rechner sogar abschalten.
Aber sobald du einen sehr langsam drehenden Lüfter an dem Kühler befestigst, ändern sich die Temperaturen dramatisch.

Im Netzteil verhält es sich ähnlich. Schon ein relativ langsam drehender Lüfter bewirkt sehr viel...

Bezüglich der kurzen laufphasen des Lüfters:
Weil der Startvorgang grundsätzlich, für jede Komponente, am stressigsten ist. Heißt im Klartext, dass viele Startvorgänge die Lebensdauer des Lüfters verringern würden.


----------



## mcmarky (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Dark Power Pro P10, wann verfügbar?*



Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Schon ein relativ langsam drehender Lüfter bewirkt sehr viel...[...] viele Startvorgänge die Lebensdauer des Lüfters verringern würden.



Da muss ich zustimmen... dann will ich mal hoffen, dass der Lüfter in der P10 Serie noch deutlich langsamer dreht als bei der P9 Reihe. 

Aber bitte nicht so wie die Enermax, die drehen so langsam, dass sie ständig ein wiederkehrendes Geräusch im Lüfterlager erzeugen. Da war mir das P9 Netzteil doch lieber....


----------



## ile (26. Dezember 2011)

mcmarky schrieb:
			
		

> Da muss ich zustimmen... dann will ich mal hoffen, dass der Lüfter in der P10 Serie noch deutlich langsamer dreht als bei der P9 Reihe.
> 
> Aber bitte nicht so wie die Enermax, die drehen so langsam, dass sie ständig ein wiederkehrendes Geräusch im Lüfterlager erzeugen. Da war mir das P9 Netzteil doch lieber....



Deutlich langsamer drehen hätte ich auch gerne. Gar nicht drehen finde ich aber sehr doof und werde ich nie kaufen, weil: Das NT ist heutzutage unten im Gehäuse, bei mir immer so, dass der Lüfter nach oben zeigt, um bei der Gehäuseentlüftung mitzuhelfen. Wenn der Lüfter aus wäre, würde die warme Luft nach oben steigen, wodurch ungefilterte, staubige Luft ins Case gesaugt wird. Das ist:


----------



## mcmarky (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Dark Power Pro P10, wann verfügbar?*

@ Stefan@be quiet! 

Hast du schon Infos für uns, mit welcher Drehzahl der Lüfter bei der P10 Reihe in etwa laufen soll? Wird es nochmal leiser sein als das P9?


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Dark Power Pro P10, wann verfügbar?*

Hallo

Nun wartet doch mal ab, es ist noch einige Zeit hin, bis die P10 erscheinen werden, da ist das letzte Wörtchen noch nicht gesprochen 
Mehr werde ich erst sagen, wenn die Geräte kurz bevor stehen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Dark Power Pro P10, wann verfügbar?*



mcmarky schrieb:


> Kommt die P10-Reihe noch dieses Jahr raus?


 
Mein Tipp ist, dass die P10 erst im Frühjahr, Frühsommer, Sommer 2012 kommen werden.


----------



## ile (31. Dezember 2011)

mcmarky schrieb:
			
		

> @ Stefan@be quiet!
> 
> Hast du schon Infos für uns, mit welcher Drehzahl der Lüfter bei der P10 Reihe in etwa laufen soll? Wird es nochmal leiser sein als das P9?



Interessiert mich auch, aber das ist ja mittlerweile bekannt...


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Dark Power Pro P10, wann verfügbar?*

Diese Daten kann/werde ich erst veröffentlichen, wenn die Geräte auf dem Weg zu uns sind - oder schon hier. Habt bitte Verständnis dafür, dass ich nicht allzu viele Details zu nicht veröffentlichen Produkten, die sich noch in der Entwicklung befinden, preisgeben möchte.


----------



## Gabbyjay (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Dark Power Pro P10, wann verfügbar?*

Kein Semi-Passiv-Betrieb wie beim neuen Seasonic Platinum?

Schade, dann ist das P10 für mich damit gestorben.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Dark Power Pro P10, wann verfügbar?*



Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Kein Semi-Passiv-Betrieb wie beim neuen Seasonic Platinum?


 Momentan schaut es nicht so aus, als ob ein semi Fanless Betrieb implementiert werden wird.


----------



## Hleothoron (9. März 2012)

*AW: Dark Power Pro P10, wann verfügbar?*

Da das P10 nun auch auf der CeBIT gezeigt wurde, gibt es mittlerweile Info, wann man es tatsächlich kaufen kann? Ihr habt es ja schon vor gut 4 Monaten vorgestellt. Ich würde euch gerne mein Geld dafür dalassen


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (10. März 2012)

*AW: Dark Power Pro P10, wann verfügbar?*

Hallo Hleothoron

Ich denke, dass das P10 noch vor dem Sommer im Regal stehen könnte.


----------



## poiu (10. März 2012)

*AW: Dark Power Pro P10, wann verfügbar?*

macht auch einen guten Eindruck, jedenfalls das was ich gesehen habe  



sah auch nach einem fertigen NT aus und nicht nach einem Dummy, habe es aber nicht geöffnet, somit kann der dieser Ersteindruck täsuchen


----------



## Chris@bequiet! (29. März 2012)

*AW: Dark Power Pro P10, wann verfügbar?*

Hey Jungs,

Nun ist es raus, sie werden im Mai in den Regalen stehen 

Chris


----------



## Hleothoron (12. April 2012)

*AW: Dark Power Pro P10, wann verfügbar?*

Aah, gerade erst gelesen. Danke für die Info. Super, passt genau in meinen Aufrüst-Zeit (und Geld-)plan


----------



## Chris@bequiet! (13. April 2012)

*AW: Dark Power Pro P10, wann verfügbar?*



Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Kein Semi-Passiv-Betrieb wie beim neuen Seasonic Platinum?
> 
> Schade, dann ist das P10 für mich damit gestorben.


Hi, du ziehst es also vor, dass deine Komponenten vor sich hin schmoren, wenn auch nur eine leichter Luftzug reicht, die Komponenten ausreichend gekühlt werden und die Lebenszeit damit heftig angehoben wird? Es ist ja nicht so, also ob wir kein semi-passiven hätten einbauen können, aber wo ist der Sinn? Wir als Hersteller müssen ja nicht jedem mehr oder minder sinnlosen Trend hinterher laufen. Wir wollen euch das beste Produkt bieten, welches wir als Hersteller vorstellen können. Dazu gehört semi-passive einfach nicht dazu. Durch die fehlende Kühlung, auch im unteren Lastbereich, leiden die Komponenten. Das wollten wir unseren Kunden einfach nicht antun. Unsere Lüfter hörst du nicht im gleichen Lastbereich, wo ein semi-passives Netzteil den Lüfter gar nicht drehen lässt. Warum sollten wir ihn also abschalten?



Hleothoron schrieb:


> Aah, gerade erst gelesen. Danke für die Info. Super, passt genau in meinen Aufrüst-Zeit (und Geld-)plan


Sehr schön! Ich hab die ersten Samples bei uns hier gesehen und muss sagen, die sehen nicht nur fantastisch aus, sie machen auch eine sehr gute Figur auf der Teststation! Falls du einen Facebook Account hast, dann "like" unsere Page, ich poste dort diese Tage eine Menge Fotos aus der Entwicklung etc. Sehr interessant 

Chris


----------



## Lotzi (14. April 2012)

*AW: Dark Power Pro P10, wann verfügbar?*

schauen wir mal was die presse sagt wenns die ersten tests gibt


----------



## Threshold (14. April 2012)

*AW: Dark Power Pro P10, wann verfügbar?*



Chris@bequiet! schrieb:


> Hey Jungs,
> 
> Nun ist es raus, sie werden im Mai in den Regalen stehen
> 
> Chris


 
Wie sehen denn die Leistungsstufen aus?
Und wie sieht es mit den Abmessungen aus?


----------



## Chris@bequiet! (16. April 2012)

*AW: Dark Power Pro P10, wann verfügbar?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wie sehen denn die Leistungsstufen aus?


Hi,

550W, 650W, 750W, 850W, 1000W und 1200W.



Threshold schrieb:


> Und wie sieht es mit den Abmessungen aus?


 
Kürzer als die Vorgänger: 180mm.

Chris


----------



## Himmelskrieger (23. April 2012)

*AW: Dark Power Pro P10, wann verfügbar?*

Gibt es schon Preise?

Sind die die selben wie beim P10?

Und was genau sind die Vebesserungen zum P9?

Weiß bis jetzt nur 

-Kleiner (Die größe ist doch der Grund zum Kaufen wenn man einen Big Toweer hat xD)
-Größere Lüfter
-Leiser?


----------



## Chris@bequiet! (24. April 2012)

*AW: Dark Power Pro P10, wann verfügbar?*



Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> Gibt es schon Preise?


Ja, die sehen sehr gut aus, ich denke wir warten bis zum Launch damit. Der ist ja im nächsten Monat.



Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> Sind die die selben wie beim P10?


Meinst du P9? Die Preise sind um einiges niedriger als P8/9.



Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> Und was genau sind die Vebesserungen zum P9?


Komplett neue Topologie, neues Silent Konzept, ECASO findet zurück in die DPP Serie, externe Lüfter regelbar... usw...



Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> Weiß bis jetzt nur
> 
> -Kleiner (Die größe ist doch der Grund zum Kaufen wenn man einen Big Toweer hat xD)
> -Größere Lüfter
> -Leiser?


 Viel leiser. Wir haben einiges dran gemacht. Wir haben sogar das heute leider immer mal wieder vorkommende Spulenfiepen komplett beseitigt. Dazu kommen Gummiaufhängungen vom Lüfter im NT und dem NT selber. Im schalltoten Raum haben wir alle Modelle getestet und sind bei der höchsten Auslastung bei dem stärksten Modell nur auf 24dB(A) bekommen. Beim kleinsten Modell hört man den Lüfter fast gar nicht.

Denke, das sollte für erste Infos reichen? Es werden ja sicherlich bald in den nächsten 2 oder 3 Wochen Reviews erscheinen. 

Chris


----------



## Himmelskrieger (27. April 2012)

*AW: Dark Power Pro P10, wann verfügbar?*

Gekauft!, heißt es das dort nun eine richtige Lüftersterung drinnen ist?, das wäre perfekt!

Müsste um einiges besser sein als mein noname 400w Netztteil , die Kabel für HDD sind gerade noch lang genug für die HDD, wen nes oben angebaut ist. 


Um einiges niedriger hört sich ja schonmal richtig gut an 
Ich hoffe es ist bald bei Amazon auf Lager ist, bzw. vorbestellbar ist, ich möchte es bestellen 

Momentan ist mein CPU Kühler der laute, halt Boxed, daher wird man das NT erst recht nicht hören, die Lüfter vom Haf höre ich ja auch nicht.

Gibt es eig. ein genaues Release Datum? z.b. 20.5? oder so?


----------



## Chris@bequiet! (29. April 2012)

*AW: Dark Power Pro P10, wann verfügbar?*



Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> Gibt es eig. ein genaues Release Datum? z.b. 20.5? oder so?


 
Hi, denke es wird so um den Termin sein 

Chris


----------



## ile (29. April 2012)

Chris@bequiet! schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, die sehen sehr gut aus, ich denke wir warten bis zum Launch damit. Der ist ja im nächsten Monat.
> 
> Meinst du P9? Die Preise sind um einiges niedriger als P8/9.
> 
> ...



Leiser oder lauter als die E9 ? 

Die E8 waren damals laut Stefan leiser als die P9, deshalb die Frage.

Und Minimaldrehzahlen der Lüfter, wenns geht...


----------



## Chris@bequiet! (30. April 2012)

*AW: Dark Power Pro P10, wann verfügbar?*



ile schrieb:


> Leiser oder lauter als die E9 ?
> 
> Die E8 waren damals laut Stefan leiser als die P9, deshalb die Frage.
> 
> Und Minimaldrehzahlen der Lüfter, wenns geht...


 
Hi,

Minimal liegt bei 300-500rpm. 

Chris


----------



## ile (30. April 2012)

Chris@bequiet! schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Minimal liegt bei 300-500rpm.
> 
> Chris



Und für welche Modelle 300 ?

Und wie ist das mit Elektronikgeräuschen? Leiser oder lauter als beim E9 ?


----------



## Chris@bequiet! (30. April 2012)

*AW: Dark Power Pro P10, wann verfügbar?*



ile schrieb:


> Und für welche Modelle 300 ?
> 
> Und wie ist das mit Elektronikgeräuschen? Leiser oder lauter als beim E9 ?


 
Die kleineren fangen so niedrig an. Elektronikgeräusche sollten komplett weg sein, deswegen auch die kleine Verzögerung. Wir hatten noch last minute Änderungen, um gegen Geräusche vorzugehen.

Chris


----------



## ile (30. April 2012)

Chris@bequiet! schrieb:
			
		

> Die kleineren fangen so niedrig an. Elektronikgeräusche sollten komplett weg sein, deswegen auch die kleine Verzögerung. Wir hatten noch last minute Änderungen, um gegen Geräusche vorzugehen.
> 
> Chris



Mich interessiert primär die 550er-Version:

1) fängt der Lüfter bei 300 upm an?

2) wie lang ist das 8-pin-Kabel?


----------



## Chris@bequiet! (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Dark Power Pro P10, wann verfügbar?*

Hi,


ile schrieb:


> 1) fängt der Lüfter bei 300 upm an?


Ja. Bei den drei kleineren Modellen.


ile schrieb:


> 2) wie lang ist das 8-pin-Kabel?


70cm 

Chris


----------



## Klarostorix (2. Mai 2012)

Klingt toll. Mal sehen, was die ersten Testberichte sagen, dann greife ich eventuell zu.


----------



## ile (2. Mai 2012)

Chris@bequiet! schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Ja. Bei den drei kleineren Modellen.
> 
> ...



Oh, hört sich genial an. Müssen bloß noch die Testergebnisse (RippleNoise, Spannungsstabilität etc.) stimmen, dann will ich eins haben...


----------



## poiu (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Dark Power Pro P10, wann verfügbar?*

waten wir ab ob Chris eins ausspuckt nachdem ich sein E9 gebasht getestet hab  dann gibts vielleicht ein Review.


----------



## ile (3. Mai 2012)

poiu schrieb:
			
		

> waten wir ab ob Chris eins ausspuckt nachdem ich sein E9 gebasht hab  dann gibts vielleicht ein Review.



Das wäre natürlich top!


----------



## mcmarky (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Dark Power Pro P10, wann verfügbar?*

Boah, das hört sich ja vielversprechend an... ich glaube, mein P9 geht dieses Jahr in Teilzeit.

Lohnt sich wohl schon, wenn man das Gras selbst im Winter wachsen hört, oder Chris?


----------



## poiu (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Dark Power Pro P10, wann verfügbar?*

vom P9 auf P10 würde ich nicht wechseln außer du hast jemand der dir einen guten Preis für das P9 zahlt


----------



## be quiet! Support (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Dark Power Pro P10, wann verfügbar?*

Hallo zusammen,

die Lüfterdrehzahlen der Dark Power P10 Serie, in den niedrigen Wattklassen, beginnen bei ca. 300 U/min. Bei dem höheren Wattklassen liegen die Werte bei ca. 400 - 500 U/min.

Im Vergleich zum P9 Netzteil ist es uns wieder gelungen, die neue P10 Serie im Bezug auf die Geräuschentwicklung noch weiter zu reduzieren.

Viele Grüße!

Marco


----------



## poiu (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Dark Power Pro P10, wann verfügbar?*



> Im Vergleich zum P9 Netzteil ist es uns wieder gelungen, die neue P10 Serie im Bezug auf die Geräuschentwicklung noch weiter zu reduzieren.


und wie genau? 

oder meinst du die Antivibrations Gehäuse Ummantlung, ob die in der Realität was bringt muss sich noch zeigen.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Dark Power Pro P10, wann verfügbar?*

Hat man die P9, P8.... denn im Case gehört?

Mein aktuelles 400w noname Netzteil hört man auch nicht, der CPU dreht eh immer auf 3000rpm, obwohl 2000rpm locker Reichen würden =D .

Caselüfter bei 700rpm., aber wenn das NT mit 300rpm (Auch bei 550Watt?), dreht ist es ja "Unhörbar" =D, Spitzen Leistung be quiet!

Nun noch warten bis es raus ist..., die Bilder sehen schon vielversprechend aus.

Liegt eig. ein Front Panel für das Case für die Lüftersteuerung bei?, das würde ich mir wünschen, oder wie regelt man die Lüftersteuerung der NT?


----------



## Mosed (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Dark Power Pro P10, wann verfügbar?*

Das Netzteil regelt die angeschlossenen Lüfter selber je nach Temperatur.

2000 rpm? ^^ 3000 rpm ^^  Das ist ja ein Höllenlärm. Klar hörst du dann niemals das Netzteil. 
Aber wenn alle anderen Lüfter max. 1000 rpm drehen kann sich ein Netzteil schon bemerkbar machen. Ich überlege auch mein P7 550W zu ersetzen. Ganz leise hörbar - wobei ich aufgrund des Geräusches auf einen leichten Lagerschaden tippe. Aber eigentlich müsste es nicht ersetzt werden. Uneigentlich... 

Ich befürchte nur, dass das P10 550W 150€ oder sowas kostet. Da kann ich mir den Tausch nicht mal mit ansatzweise mit den reduzierten Stromkosten durch bessere Effizienz erklären


----------



## Himmelskrieger (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Dark Power Pro P10, wann verfügbar?*

Ich dachte es sollte deutlich günstiger als P9 und P8 werden 

Das 550Watt P9 kostet bei Amazon 123€, und -den Deutlich Günstiger +Der UVP Tippe ich dann auf etwa 120€ UVP.

Die 3000rpm hört man nur wenn die Lautsprecher aus sind, beim Gamen leuft der Ingame Sound und sonst hat man ja TB =D

Die bestimmt 12000rpm den Netzteillüfters im NEC 5800 Server, sind richtig laut. Der ist WENN ER AUS IST! so laut wie mein PC etwa =D

Hier hast du mal eine Hörprobe Lüftergereuche vom NEC 5800 120RF-2 - YouTube
Normalerweise ist er noch etwas lauter.

Ich meinte ich hätte hier mal was von einer Regelbaren Lüftersteuerung gelesen, könnte mich aber auch teuschen.


----------



## Mosed (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Dark Power Pro P10, wann verfügbar?*

Das Problem an Hörproben ist, dass die Lautstärke davon abhängt, wie laut ich die Boxen an habe.  Es fehlt ein Vergleichssound, an dem man die tatsächliche Lautstärke festmachen kann.

Ich mag nur richtig leise PCs. Ich habe die 7200 rpm Festplatte gegen eine 5900er getauscht, weil ich das Rotationsgeräusch der Platter hören konnte... 

Beim Spielen kanns natürlich ruhig etwas lauter sein, solange es leiser als der Sound des Spiels ist. Aber im Leerlauf hat der PC leise zu sein.


Ich erwarte die Ankündigung für die P10. Das mit der Lüftersteuerung weiß ich natürlich nicht so genau. Beim P7 war es automatisch. Nutze ich aber nicht, da das Netzteil separat mit der Festplatte in einem extra Bereich unten im Gehäuse sitzt.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Dark Power Pro P10, wann verfügbar?*

Der Boxed wird ja bald rausgeworfen aus den PC =D, denke dann kommt etwas in der Dark Power Pro Klasse und größe rein.
Er saugt jetzt schon viel Staub an, die Lüftergitter des Haf's darf ich täglich reiniegen.

Meine Festplatten haben beide 5k rpm, hab sie mir nicht ausgesucht, einmal Samsung und eine WD, die WD aus den 300€ PC (Den ich ja benutze, und die 9500GT schafft auch par FPS), und eine 1TB Samsung aus einer externen Festplatte (War billiger als ohne Gehäuse xD)

Momentan regeln ich die 4 Lüfter über einen Y Adapter, und laut Speedfan (Nicht steuerbar), laufen sie mit 700rpm.
Hatte halt nur ein Stecker am MB, und ein Stromadapter musste ich schon zum verlängern des Molex Steckers nehmen damit ich genug Länge nach den Sata Strom Adapter habe um die HDD anzuschließen. Hab einen schönen Computermetallfarbenen China Böller als NT  mit 400w =D.

Aber dank des Boxed Kühlers (Denke der ist auch von Cooler Master, wie meine anderen AMD Boxed Lüfter), dreht mit 3000rpm, er lernt nicht das er mit 2000rpm drehen darf.

Hoffe bald wird das P10 vorgestellt, denn eig. sollte es etwa um den 20.5 im Laden stehen, aber das sieht mir jetzt etwas knapp aus. Vielleicht könnte uns der Support ja sagen ob sie schon mehr wissen.


----------



## Hleothoron (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Dark Power Pro P10, wann verfügbar?*

Also es wird echt Zeit, dass die Dinger erscheinen. Das ist nicht als Kritik gemeint, vielmehr haben gestern Abend beide Lüfter meines BQ Netzteils von ca. 2006 (P5 420W) nach wochenlangen lauten unmelodiösen Schleif- und Rattergeräuschen nun keinen Mucks mehr von sich gegeben und das Zeitliche gesegnet. Gekühlt wird das ganze nun mit einem mit Gummibändern aufgeschnallten 140er Lüfter. 

Ersatz-NT Fehlanzeige, dass muss jetzt noch 2 Wochen halten^^

Vor zwei bis drei Wochen hieß es, die ersten Tests könnt ihr in zwei bis drei Wochen lesen :/

Edit sagt: Die ersten Shops haben die P10 gelistet ab 30.5./04.06. - das 550W Modell für knapp 150 €


----------



## Himmelskrieger (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Dark Power Pro P10, wann verfügbar?*

Hoffe das ist nicht der spätere Preis , denn es soll ja gunstiger sein als das P9, was 150€ UVP hat. Was aber für 123€ bei Amazon zu haben ist =D


----------



## Himmelskrieger (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Dark Power Pro P10, wann verfügbar?*

Gibt es schon etwas neues zum Dark Power Pro P10?


----------



## be quiet! Support (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Dark Power Pro P10, wann verfügbar?*

Hallo Himmelskrieger,

die P10 befinden sich derzeit im Zulauf. Ist ist somit davon auszugehen, dass die Netzteile Mitte/Ende Juni 2012 im Fachhandel erhältlich sind.

Gruß

Marco


----------



## Himmelskrieger (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Dark Power Pro P10, wann verfügbar?*

Danke, wie sieht es mit der Kabel Länge vom CPU Stromkabel und 24Pin Stecker für das Mainboard aus?

Welche 80Plus Klasse hat es?
Und wann gibt es auf der be-quiet Website eine Produkt Seite für das Dark Power Pro P10?
Steht schon ein verkaufspreis Fest, wie viel wird das 550Watt kosten?


----------



## Mindeye (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Dark Power Pro P10, wann verfügbar?*

be quiet! Leise Netzteile & Kühlungsprodukte für Ihren PC Da findest du unter Technische Daten alles Mögliche wie Leitungslängen und UVP (129€).


----------



## Lude969 (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Dark Power Pro P10, wann verfügbar?*

Warum sind alle günstiger (wie versprochen ) bis auf das 850er Netzteil das in der UVP leicht zugelegt hat? 

Bekomm im laufe der nächsten Woche mein Dark Power P9 850W und freu mich auch wenn ich jetzt nen "alten Schinken" hab 

Hoffe das hält länger als mein ehemaliges 700W (welches genau weiß ich leider nicht mehr aber von euch) das einfach nach der Garantiezeit das zeitliche segnete


----------



## Hleothoron (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Dark Power Pro P10, wann verfügbar?*

Erst hiess es Mitte Mai, dann Ende Mai, dann Anfang Juni, nun Mitte/Ende Juni... -.- 
Ist ja fast genauso bescheiden wie bei den Asus GTX670 Karten. Habt ihr in den Netzteilen auch 22nm Chips verbaut? Papiertiger überall.
Diese dauernden Verzögerungen nerven. Da ich wegen meines abrauchenden NT nicht mehr warten kann, wird es nun (vorerst) doch ein Konkurrenzprodukt - genauso wie bei der Grafikkarte.


----------



## be quiet! Support (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Dark Power Pro P10, wann verfügbar?*

Die Aussage Mitte / Ende Juni bezog sich nur auf die komplette Serie.
Die niedrigeren Wattklassen (550W, 650W,750W) werden in den nächsten Tagen im Fachhandel erhältlich sein.
Die Wattklassen 850W, 1000W sowie 1200W befinden sich derzeit noch im Zulauf. 

Bitte entschuldigt, wenn dies etwas missverständlich rübergekommen ist.

Gruß

Marco


----------



## Threshold (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Dark Power Pro P10, wann verfügbar?*

Das erste Review ist schon online. Falls es jemanden interessiert.
Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 10 550 W Review | techPowerUp
Das sieht zumindest sehr gut aus. Die Technik ist vielversprechend. Die Kabel sind schön lang nur das Gehäuse ist mit 180cm nicht gerade klein geraten.


----------



## mcmarky (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Dark Power Pro P10, wann verfügbar?*

Sieht alles sehr groovy aus...

Eine Frage: Wieso ist das 550W Modell 11,7 dB(A) und das 850W Modell 10,4 dB(A) bei 20% Last laut, ähh leise meine ich natürlich ? Nur weil das Gehäuse 1cm länger is?


----------



## Hleothoron (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Dark Power Pro P10, wann verfügbar?*

Hallo Marco,

alles klar. Dann hauts ja hoffentlich bis nächste Woche hin. Sorry für den Tonfall. *handreich*


----------



## Klarostorix (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Dark Power Pro P10, wann verfügbar?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das erste Review ist schon online. Falls es jemanden interessiert.
> Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 10 550 W Review | techPowerUp
> Das sieht zumindest sehr gut aus. Die Technik ist vielversprechend. Die Kabel sind schön lang nur das Gehäuse ist mit *180cm* nicht gerade klein geraten.


 
Das wäre wahrlich zu groß


----------



## be quiet! Support (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Dark Power Pro P10, wann verfügbar?*

Hallo Hleothoron,

no worries ''handzurückreich''


----------



## be quiet! Support (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Dark Power Pro P10, wann verfügbar?*

Hallo Mcmarky,

ich gehe mal davon aus, dass es sich hier um Messunterschiede handelt.
Wir sprechen hier von einer Differenz von 1,3 dB(A) mit der Größe des Gehäuses hat dies meiner Meinung nach nichts zutun.

Gruß

Marco


----------



## Threshold (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Dark Power Pro P10, wann verfügbar?*

Ich habe an alle Interessenten noch ein Review im Internet aufgetrieben.
be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 650 W Power Supply Review | Hardware Secrets
Das Dark Power P10 ist über alle Zweifel erhaben und bekommt von mir auf jeden Fall eine uneingeschränkte Kaufempfehlung. 

Allerdings würde ich mir als Big Tower Fan wünschen dass ich direkt bei BeQuiet für den 8Pin 12 Volt und den 24 Pin Mainboard Stecker Verlängerungen kaufen könnte.
Obwohl die 70cm sehr beeindrucken sind reicht es bei großen Big Towern immer noch nicht um das Kabel perfekt verlegen zu können.
Hier wären hauseigene Verlängerungen sehr zu begrüßen. Entweder als Erweiterungspaket oder schon beiliegend bei den Netzteilen als Sondermodell.
Oder völlig kostenfrei dazu als Service.


----------



## devon (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Dark Power Pro P10, wann verfügbar?*

Ich finde irgendwie die P10 sinnlos sind = P9 haben nur mehr Kabel und kosten deutlich mehr, haben nichtmal das angekündigte Platin Zertifikat sondern nur wieder Gold wie die P9 schon.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Dark Power Pro P10, wann verfügbar?*

Das P10 hat weniger Kabel?, gleich mal vegleichen.

Aber für den neukauf denke ich das P10 ist besser, und kostet in der 550Watt Version momentan gleich viel.


----------



## devon (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Dark Power Pro P10, wann verfügbar?*

P10 hat mehr kabel wie ich geschrieben habe


----------



## Himmelskrieger (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Dark Power Pro P10, wann verfügbar?*



devon schrieb:


> Ich finde irgendwie die P10 sinnlos sind = P9 haben nur mehr Kabel und kosten deutlich mehr, haben nichtmal das angekündigte Platin Zertifikat sondern nur wieder Gold wie die P9 schon.


 
Ich habe es so verstanden das das P9 mehr Kabel hat.

Aber P10, wie du eben auch gesagt hast, hat mehr Kabel


----------



## Threshold (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Dark Power Pro P10, wann verfügbar?*

Die P10 sind schon gut ausgestattet aber die Konkurrenz im eigenen Haus mit den ebenfalls guten Straight E9 ist nicht klein.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Dark Power Pro P10, wann verfügbar?*

Aber "Zu Kurz" für mich , unter 60cm Kabellänge kommt mir nix ins Case.


----------



## Threshold (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Dark Power Pro P10, wann verfügbar?*

Das Dark Power bietet 70cm beim 8 Pin.


----------



## Mindeye (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Dark Power Pro P10, wann verfügbar?*

Tach, eine Frage:

Dort Tech-Review.de » Artikel » Reviews » be quiet! Dark Power Pro P10 - die Neuauflage der Legende im Test steht, dass die Lüfterdrehzahl der 650W Variante bei ziemlich konstanten 600UPM liegt, hier im Thread hieß es aber, dass die kleineren Modelle eher Richtung 300UPM gehen sollen. Gilt das ausschließlich für das 550W oder hatte deren Testgerät eine Macke?


----------



## be quiet! Support (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Dark Power Pro P10, wann verfügbar?*

Hallo Mindeye,

du hast recht in den Vorserien war noch die Rede von 300 rpm. Jedoch müssen mitunter einige Produktdetails aus technischen sowie qualitativen Gründen angepasst und/oder verändert werden.

So geschehen im Fall der Lüfterdrehzahlen bei den neuen Dark Power Pro 10 Netzteilen. Letzendlich haben Tests ergeben, dass es besser ist die Lüfter 600 rpm rotieren zu lassen. Der "Geräuschpegel" hat sich hier aber nicht zu negativen verändert.

Die aktuellen technischen Details kannst du unter dem nachfolgenden Link einsehen.

be quiet! Leise Netzteile & Kühlungsprodukte für Ihren PC


Gruß 

Marco


----------



## Mindeye (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Dark Power Pro P10, wann verfügbar?*

Danke für die Antwort, da sich mein (gar nicht mal so altes) Enermax Modu87+ vorgestern endgültig verabschiedet hat, läuft hier seit heute Mittag ein P10 550W. Das Enermax war zwar schon sehr leise, man hörte allerdings dieses PWM-typische Lüfterrattern, das gibt's beim P10 meinem Eindruck nach fast gar nicht mehr. Weswegen ich nach den ersten Stunden sagen würde, dass mein PC trotz vielleicht höherer Drehzahl eher noch leiser geworden ist. Falls ich ein Ersatz-Modu87+ bekomme starte ich vielleicht einen direkten Vergleich und mir wären weniger UPM bei niedriger Belastung natürlich lieber gewesen, bislang bin ich aber ziemlich zufrieden. Stresstest folgt später.

Einzig dass sich der Stecker für die 8Pin-CPU-Stromleitung auf der vom Mainboard abgewandten Seite, also von vorne betrachtet links statt rechts, befindet ist nicht optimal, kostet unnötig einige cm Kabellänge und erschwert das Kabelmanagement etwas. Aber nunja, muss ja noch Verbesserungspotential für's P11 da sein.


----------



## ile (13. Juni 2012)

be quiet! Support schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Mindeye,
> 
> du hast recht in den Vorserien war noch die Rede von 300 rpm. Jedoch müssen mitunter einige Produktdetails aus technischen sowie qualitativen Gründen angepasst und/oder verändert werden.
> 
> ...



WAS?! Auf der Computex groß verkünden, passiv sei nicht nötig, weil es eh so leise ist (prinzipiell der richtige Ansatz) und dann mind. 600 upm. Ganz ehrlich: Finde ich ziemlich daneben. Damit habt ihr es verhunzt, sowas werde ich mir definitiv nicht zulegen. 600 upm im Idle, seid ihr verrückt?!!! Das ist doch nicht "be quiet", das geht gar nicht.

  :argh:


----------



## Mosed (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Dark Power Pro P10, wann verfügbar?*

Ein 135 mm Lüfter, der mit 600 rpm dreht ist nicht hörbar. ^^ Außer vielleicht du hälst dein Ohr an die Lüfternabe. Selbst Luftrauschen ist da nicht wahrnehmbar.


----------



## ile (13. Juni 2012)

Elementardrache schrieb:
			
		

> Ein 135 mm Lüfter, der mit 600 rpm dreht ist nicht hörbar. ^^ Außer vielleicht du hälst dein Ohr an die Lüfternabe. Selbst Luftrauschen ist da nicht wahrnehmbar.



Und ob der hörbar ist, v. a. wenn er direkt auf ne Ansammlung von Elektronik pustet. Ist ja schön, dass du das nicht hörst, bloß bei so nem Netzteil kann man alle zufrieden stellen, wenn man sich nicht so ungeschickt anstellt. Da bin ich von be quiet echt sehr enttäuscht, von denen erwarte ich mehr.
Die P10-Lüftersteuerung ist eher LC-Power-Qualität...


----------



## hirschi-94 (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Dark Power Pro P10, wann verfügbar?*

@ Ile 

Nur weil dir die Lüftersteuerung nicht passt muss man nicht gleich ausfällig werden - das geht ebenso nicht. 

Klar, die Lüftersteuerung hätte nach unten hin in der Tat feiner justiert werden sollen aber im Gegenzug ist es unter Last leiser als ein E9 580 (das dafür im IDLE wiederum leiser als das P10 650 ist.)

Es zwingt dich ja keiner dieses Produkt zu kaufen - oder doch??


----------



## ile (14. Juni 2012)

hirschi-94 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Ile
> 
> Nur weil dir die Lüftersteuerung nicht passt muss man nicht gleich ausfällig werden - das geht ebenso nicht.
> 
> ...



Ich bin gar nicht ausfällig geworden, ich bin nur ziemlich enttäuscht von be quiet. Die haben in letzter Zeit so einen guten Job gemacht, ich hatte vor, das P10 zu kaufen und dann kommt so n Reinfall...


----------



## Mindeye (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Dark Power Pro P10, wann verfügbar?*



ile schrieb:


> Die P10-Lüftersteuerung ist eher LC-Power-Qualität...



Na, mal keine Schläge unter die Gürtellinie.  Ja, ich kann das P10 aus meinem Rechner raushören, wenn ich weiß, auf was ich achten muss und ein klitzekleines bisschen enttäuscht bin ich schon, weil es noch besser gegangen wäre. Nur was sind die Alternativen? Mein Enermax hat gerattert, das ach so leise Seasonic X-560 produziert anscheinend Spulenfiepen, die billigeren Be Quiets haben zu kurze Kabel und werden ab mittlerer Belastung lauter als das hier, was bleibt da noch, wenn man jetzt sofort ein neues NT braucht?


----------



## ile (14. Juni 2012)

Mindeye schrieb:
			
		

> Na, mal keine Schläge unter die Gürtellinie.  Ja, ich kann das P10 aus meinem Rechner raushören, wenn ich weiß, auf was ich achten muss und ein klitzekleines bisschen enttäuscht bin ich schon, weil es noch besser gegangen wäre. Nur was sind die Alternativen? Mein Enermax hat gerattert, das ach so leise Seasonic X-560 produziert anscheinend Spulenfiepen, die billigeren Be Quiets haben zu kurze Kabel und werden ab mittlerer Belastung lauter als das hier, was bleibt da noch, wenn man jetzt sofort ein neues NT braucht?



Kabelverlängerung mit E9. 

Der Witz ist ja, dass be quiet - laut eigener Aussage - alle elektronischen Geräusche entfernen konnte. Hört sich gut an. Bloß, dass sie sich das durch den Lüfter wieder kaputt machen.  Ich checks echt nicht: 80plus Gold mit nem 600++ upm 140mm-Lüfter - das ist für mich das personifizierte Flop-Netzteil schlechthin. Kenne ich zur Genüge von Super Flower, FSP, ...  .

@ be quiet: WIESO muss man sich verschlechtern, hm?! Was soll das?!!

Edit: E9 natürlich, nicht E10.


----------



## Mindeye (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Dark Power Pro P10, wann verfügbar?*

@ile: Welches NT benutzt du zur Zeit?


----------



## ile (14. Juni 2012)

Mindeye schrieb:
			
		

> @ile: Welches NT benutzt du zur Zeit?



E8 580, siehe Sig.  720 upm im Idle (Kleinere Modelle mit 300/550 upm), aber mit nem 120er wohlgemerkt. Entspricht geschätzten 550 upm beim 140er von der Lautstärke her. Da gibts noch Verbesserungspotential, deshalb die Überlegung, das P10 zu kaufen. Enermax reichen bei nem 140er allerdings 330 upm, ist ja auch mehr als genügend bei derart effizienten NTs.

Was macht be quiet? Mal eben das doppelte vom Wunschwert...


----------



## Hleothoron (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Dark Power Pro P10, wann verfügbar?*

Servus, also ich höre von meinem P10 gar nix. Nur bei offenem Gehäuse und Ohr am NT. Gut, es ist auch ein gedämmtes Gehäuse. Klar, wären mir 300 upm lieber gewesen, ich hatte auch lange mit einem passiven Superflower NT gehadert, mich aber wegen schlechter Lüftung im Netzteilbereich meines Gehäuses dagegen entschieden. Also ich kann nicht klagen. Das leise Rauschen geht im sehr leisen Gesamtrauschen der anderen Gehäuselüfter unter (wie immer ist das subjektives Empfinden).

Der P8 und der ATX Strom-Stecker hätte noch 5 cm länger sein können. Gerade bei den Pro Netzteilen erwarte ich eine problemlose Nutzung mit Big-Tower Gehäusen (mit Kabeldurchführungen). Die beide Kabel sitzen auf beiden Seiten, aber gespannt wie eine Bogensehne. Werde mir da noch Verlängerungen holen müssen. An der falschen Stelle gespart, BeQuiet.

Optionale, gegen Aufpreis gesleevte Kabel wären schön gewesen, für Leute wie mich, die beim Selbstbau nur Finger und Leben riskieren. Bisher gibt es nur leider nur gesleevte Verlängerungen zu kaufen, damit aber auch mehr Kabelsalat.

Nach dem Einbau hat das NT ein sehr hochfrequentes Fiepen von sich gegeben, was aber nach einigen Minuten Laufzeit bis heute nicht mehr aufgetaucht ist.

Fazit: Schickes Teil mit unnötigen Einsparungen im Cent-Kabelbereich. Nicht zu hören und läuft hoffentlich wieder über 5 Jahre wie mein altes von BQ.


----------



## Mindeye (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Dark Power Pro P10, wann verfügbar?*



Hleothoron schrieb:


> Servus, also ich höre von meinem P10 gar nix.



Ich auch nicht. Vorausgesetzt ich schraube es nicht fest und baue die Seitenwände meines Lian Li PC-9F ein, weil es dann Vibrationen über die Schrauben erst auf die Rückseite und dann die Wände überträgt, was zu einem tiefen Brummen führt. Komisch, das Problem hatte ich vorher selbst bei lauteren und nicht mit diesen Gummientkopplungen an den Rändern ausgestatteten NTs noch nie. Habe mir jetzt mal Gummiringe für die Schrauben bestellt, hoffe das hilft. Wenn ja, sollte man vielleicht überlegen, die gleich beizulegen. Oder ich habe ein nicht ganz astreines Exemplar erwischt? Weil eigentlich ist doch der Silent Wings Lüfter an sich entkoppelt und sollte sehr laufruhig sein?

@Hleothoron: Spürst du ein leichtes vibrieren, wenn du die Hand auf dein laufendes, festgeschraubtes P10 legst?


----------



## Chris@bequiet! (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Dark Power Pro P10, wann verfügbar?*



ile schrieb:


> WAS?! Auf der Computex groß verkünden, passiv sei nicht nötig, weil es eh so leise ist (prinzipiell der richtige Ansatz) und dann mind. 600 upm. Ganz ehrlich: Finde ich ziemlich daneben. Damit habt ihr es verhunzt, sowas werde ich mir definitiv nicht zulegen. 600 upm im Idle, seid ihr verrückt?!!! Das ist doch nicht "be quiet", das geht gar nicht.
> 
> :argh:


 
Hi, kannst doch nicht alles an den rpm festlegen. Warte doch erst einmal Berichte ab und vll hast du die Chance eines Tages eines selber zu besitzen und dann kannst du dir deine Meinung bilden. Hier große Sprüche reißen und die Teile nicht einmal in der Hand gehabt......

Chris


----------



## ile (16. Juni 2012)

Chris@bequiet! schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, kannst doch nicht alles an den rpm festlegen. Warte doch erst einmal Berichte ab und vll hast du die Chance eines Tages eines selber zu besitzen und dann kannst du dir deine Meinung bilden. Hier große Sprüche reißen und die Teile nicht einmal in der Hand gehabt......
> 
> Chris



Du bist gut. Ich halte zufälligerweise sehr viel von euren 140mm-Lüftern und deshalb habe ich sie auch schon des öfteren verbaut und somit auch hören dürfen. Und deswegen kann ich das schon ziemlich gut beurteilen... 

Für mich sind die 600 upm nicht mehr zeitgemäß und nicht gut genug und damit ein großer Flop.


----------



## Threshold (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Dark Power Pro P10, wann verfügbar?*

Ich habe das BeQuiet Dark Power P10 650 Watt am Dienstag verbaut und es ist zu jeder Zeit absolut lautlos. Du hörst es aus einem laufenden Rechner nicht heraus. Da sind Gehäuselüfter oder Grafikkarte lauter.
Daher verstehe ich dein Geschrei auch nicht.
Teste es erst mal selbst. Danach kannst du dir ein Urteil bilden.
Ich für meinen Teil muss sagen dass die P10 mit die leisesten Netzteil sind die ich bisher so verbaut habe. Gerade im High End Bereich sind leise Netzteile eher selten anzutreffen. Besonders solche die auch unter Last noch leise bleiben und daher hat BeQuiet hier einen sehr guten Job gemacht.

Ich warte jetzt auf ein Review des 850 Watt Modells. Ich bin neugierig wie es da aussieht.


----------



## ile (16. Juni 2012)

Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe das BeQuiet Dark Power P10 650 Watt am Dienstag verbaut und es ist zu jeder Zeit absolut lautlos. Du hörst es aus einem laufenden Rechner nicht heraus. Da sind Gehäuselüfter oder Grafikkarte lauter.
> Daher verstehe ich dein Geschrei auch nicht.
> Teste es erst mal selbst. Danach kannst du dir ein Urteil bilden.
> Ich für meinen Teil muss sagen dass die P10 mit die leisesten Netzteil sind die ich bisher so verbaut habe. Gerade im High End Bereich sind leise Netzteile eher selten anzutreffen. Besonders solche die auch unter Last noch leise bleiben und daher hat BeQuiet hier einen sehr guten Job gemacht.
> ...



Ich bin aber ein extremer Silent Freak. Bei mir rotieren (be quiet SilentWings) Gehäuselüfter mit weit (!) weniger als 600 upm. Ergo können sie gar nicht lauter sein, da sind wir uns hoffentlich einig?


----------



## Threshold (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Dark Power Pro P10, wann verfügbar?*

Können schon und wenn es so leise haben willst wieso kaufst du dir kein passives Netzteil?


----------



## ile (16. Juni 2012)

Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Können schon und wenn es so leise haben willst wieso kaufst du dir kein passives Netzteil?



Warum soll ich ein passives NT kaufen, das nicht dabei mithilft, warme Luft nach draußen zu schaufeln, sondern exakt das Gegenteil tut, wenn es doch heutzutage möglich ist, ein unhörbar leises aktives NT zu konzipieren?

Obendrein kommt es durch ein passives NT zu mehr Staub im Gehäuse...

Fazit: Passive NTs haben zu viele Nachteile gegenüber perfekt konzipierten aktiven.


----------



## Hleothoron (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Dark Power Pro P10, wann verfügbar?*



Mindeye schrieb:


> @Hleothoron: Spürst du ein leichtes vibrieren, wenn du die Hand auf dein laufendes, festgeschraubtes P10 legst?


 
Nein, bei mir vibriert nix. Da die Netzteillagerung am Boden als auch der Kontakt zur Gehäusewand bei meinem Gehäuse durch fette Gummis entkoppelt sind, übertragen sich da auch keine Vibrationen. Ging dann aber auch nur gerade so mit den beiliegenden Thumbscrews zu befestigen, mit den Gehäuse-Thumbscrews war da nichts zu machen.


----------



## Mindeye (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Dark Power Pro P10, wann verfügbar?*



Hleothoron schrieb:


> Nein, bei mir vibriert nix. Da die Netzteillagerung am Boden als auch der Kontakt zur Gehäusewand bei meinem Gehäuse durch fette Gummis entkoppelt sind, übertragen sich da auch keine Vibrationen. Ging dann aber auch nur gerade so mit den beiliegenden Thumbscrews zu befestigen, mit den Gehäuse-Thumbscrews war da nichts zu machen.


 
Habe mir ein zweites Exemplar organisiert und das vibriert deutlich weniger, da gibt es anscheinend gewisse Fertigungstoleranzen, bei einem frisch eingeführten Produkt auch nicht total verwunderlich. Mit dem hier bin ich lautstärketechnisch jetzt 100% zufrieden, mir egal ob 600 oder 500 UPM (Test: be quiet! Dark Power Pro P10 550W spricht übrigens von 500 bis 525), das Ding ist sauleise. Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass sich daran im Laufe der Zeit nichts ändert...


----------



## be quiet! Support (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Dark Power Pro P10, wann verfügbar?*

Hallo Devon,

das be quiet Dark Power Pro 10 850W hat das 80+ Platinum Zertifikat erreicht. Die anderen Wattklasse in dieser Serie haben das 80+ Gold Zertifikat.

Gruß

Marco


----------

